# Used GT Fury Advice



## cheechman32 (Mar 26, 2011)

First time poster, been reading posts on here for about two months now. Looking at a used GT Fury, the year is either a 96 or 97. Mechanically the bike seems solid, the frame has a few scratches. The bike has full dura-ace components, 9 speed cassette. Test drove it and the shifts seemed quick and smooth, nothing seemed amiss. Price is $430. Here's the craigslist ad, is it a reasonable price? Trying to get into a road bike but on a budget. Thanks for any and all thoughts.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/2342292819.html

Also the bike has a new saddle, seat post, and bar tape.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

Price seems about right, if it fits and you're fine with racy geometry, go for it. As pictured, the bike's a bit big for the seller (;


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My guess is that it's a '96 that was originally equipped with an 8 spd 600 Ultegra drivetrain and was upgraded to 9 spd. You'll likely find some original components on the bike. 

Given the price, I'd say the seller is trying to recoup some of the money invested in upgrades, but it's still a ~15 year old alu frameset, so (IMO) the $200 range is more appropriate, but used bike prices vary by region. 

As always, fit matters most, so be sure it does before commiting to the purchase, no matter the price. 


http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1996&Brand=GT&Model=Fury&Type=bike


----------



## cheechman32 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the all the advice. After riding the bike and then checking out some new Giant & Trek entry level road bikes with Tiagra & 105 components decided the price for the GT was too much for a 15 year old frame. Love the forum, I would be lost without it!


----------

